# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Imitator eggs developing !

## John Clare

My Tarapoto imitators have started laying eggs regularly over the last month or so.  These are the proud parents just after feeding the tadpole in the bromeliad pool behind them.  Mother is on the left, father on the right.  The red arrow points to where I found a clutch of 4 eggs! 



And here are the 4 eggs.  They are really fresh - probably less than 6 hours fertilized.  They are at the Morula stage.



(More photos to follow)

----------


## John Clare

This is the eggs on day 2.  They are now in late Blastula stage.

----------


## John Clare

Another day, another development stage.  Day 3, they are in Gastrula stage:

----------


## John Clare

Day 4, still Gastrula I think.  That's mom in the background.

----------


## John Clare

Day 5, I think they're starting to become Neurulas.

----------


## John Clare

Day 6, definitely neurula stage now.

----------


## John Clare

Day 7, late neurula/early tailbud development stage?

----------


## John Clare

Day 8, definitely showing tadpole shape.

----------


## John Clare

Day 9, now you can see the gills, which disappear around hatching time.



Day 10, gills pretty clear now:



The eyes are starting to become visible on Day 11:



Day 12, the eyes much more defined and the gills are very clear:



Day 13, and only a couple of days from hatching I think:



Day 14 and the gills have receded:



Day 15, hatching day.  As you can see, father has already started to pick them up and drop them off in their own individual bromeliad pools:

----------


## John Clare

Here's one of them in a pool.  That orange thing is a fish food pellet I dropped in there.

----------


## Julia

Wow, these pictures are incredible!

----------


## 1beataway

Truly amazing. I wish I was in your shoes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Thanks Julia!

----------


## Kurt

Really cool. How many are there?

----------


## John Clare

Don't know.  I'm raising 5 myself.

----------


## Kurt

Five, huh? I have no idea how many red-eye tads I have at the moment. Its got to be more than 50.

----------


## Julia

> Five, huh? I have no idea how many red-eye tads I have at the moment. Its got to be more than 50.


Well Kurt, if you are looking to get rid of them....I would gladly take some of the little beauties off your hands!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kurt

But you're in Canadia and I am in the US, there is this whole international border thing that prevent me sending them to you.

----------


## Tropicok

Thank you a million times for posting the step-by-step process.  There is something divine about watching this creation.    :Big Applause:

----------


## Wyomingite

Great pics! I've been pretty busy the last month or so, catchin' up a bit. Thanks for the play by play narrative, hopefully it'll be helpful in the future.

WYite

----------

